# [NTFS-3G] No puedo montar como usuario. (Solucionado)

## deovex

Buenas... He instalado ntfs3g:

```

localhost ~ # emerge -av ntfs3g

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.8.8  USE="acl external-fuse suid -debug -udev" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Luego fui a configurar el kernel para activar FUSE como modulo y por ultimo me da el siguiente error al montar como usuario:

```
dov@localhost ~ $ ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs/

Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the

external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary

or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.

Please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
```

```
 localhost dov # modprobe -l | grep fuse

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko
```

En como root, puedo montar sin ningun problema. ¿Como puedo solucionarlo?

Muchas graciasLast edited by deovex on Fri Apr 29, 2011 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.

 

probaste con la flag fuse y desactivando fuse del kernel?

----------

## deovex

Hola...

Primero desactive FUSE del kernel y volvi a emerger ntfs3g con la USE "external-fuse" y resulta que sigue siendo el mismo problema del anterior. Luego volvi a activar FUSE del kernel como modulo y volvi a emerger sin la USE "external-fuse" y me sale el mensaje al montar como usuario:

```
dov@localhost ~ $ ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs/

Error opening '/dev/sdb1': Permiso denegado

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permiso denegado

Please check '/dev/sdb1' and the ntfs-3g binary permissions,

and the mounting user ID. More explanation is provided at

http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
```

Saludos!

----------

## deovex

Hola, ya esta solucionado...

Tenía que agregar el grupo "disk" al usuario y funciona pefectamente.

```
localhost dov # gpasswd -a dov disk

dov@localhost ~ $ ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs/

dov@localhost ~ $
```

Gracias!

----------

